# Stopped talking to this internet friend who's my only friend



## Vamp (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm in college right now (second year) and I pretty much have zero friends right now. Coming out of high school I had six friends to talk to but they're all gone, two of them were my best friends since elementary so I've been getting depressed lately more than usual. Anyways I started talking to this girl on kik and she's also a loner like me. For about 2 months we just texted each other and had great conversations. I'm never gonna be able to meet her cuz she lives 20 hours away by car. While I've been texting her, I became kinda obsessed with her cuz she was the first girl I talked to since like middle school and it started affecting my schoolwork. Every time I would do homework, I would keep looking at my phone seeing if she was texting me or think about her. I thought since I'm never gonna meet her, I should just stop texting her so I can focus on my schoolwork. 3 nights ago we got in our first fight that wasn't that major and I just ignored her. Now, I'm starting to feel really depressed and I really have the urge to text her again but I don't want to because it would affect my schoolwork. Should I just keep ignoring her or try to get back together with her again cuz she's my only friend? Maybe I can find a way to focus on my schoolwork when I'm texting her.


----------



## Phillip Stimpleton (Sep 28, 2014)

Vamp said:


> I'm in college right now (second year) and I pretty much have zero friends right now. Coming out of high school I had six friends to talk to but they're all gone, two of them were my best friends since elementary so I've been getting depressed lately more than usual. Anyways I started talking to this girl on kik and she's also a loner like me. For about 2 months we just texted each other and had great conversations. I'm never gonna be able to meet her cuz she lives 20 hours away by car. While I've been texting her, I became kinda obsessed with her cuz she was the first girl I talked to since like middle school and it started affecting my schoolwork. Every time I would do homework, I would keep looking at my phone seeing if she was texting me or think about her. I thought since I'm never gonna meet her, I should just stop texting her so I can focus on my schoolwork. 3 nights ago we got in our first fight that wasn't that major and I just ignored her. Now, I'm starting to feel really depressed and I really have the urge to text her again but I don't want to because it would affect my schoolwork. Should I just keep ignoring her or try to get back together with her again cuz she's my only friend? Maybe I can find a way to focus on my schoolwork when I'm texting her.


No, don't text her again. She will become a bigger and bigger distraction as you develop more and more feelings for her. Then you will start feeling sick that you can't see her, and probably depressed, and maybe obsessed with her.
The only other option is transfer schools.


----------

